# Simon is sick- and drooling like crazy



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

When I woke up this morning, Simon was laying in a pool of wet. I assumed he had thrown up, but I thought it odd that I didn't hear him--I ALWAYS hear the pups when they're sick.

This morning, he won't eat any food- now I'm CERTAIN he isn't feeling well.

He's done nothing but lay around today and look pitiful, but the drooling is scaring me.

We had a friend lose his 5-year-old Collie just last week--his symptoms started with excessive drooling, then loss of motor skills, and he developed a high fever and died-they still don't know why.

We have a vet appointment this afternoon--I'm not taking any chances. It has been soooo wet lately, and there are still mushrooms EVERYWHERE, that of course, that's my first suspicion.

I'm attaching a picture of my poor boy--his neck is SOAKED from all of the drool....

Oh yes, yesterday, he ate a nylabone "natural healthy edibles". I wonder if that made his tummy upset?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would be concerned. I would get him in NOW..... if there's any chance of it being a poisoning, time is critical. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Cass1988 (Jul 21, 2009)

omg! im scared like that you see wen you say Drooling bad he must have Rabies or something phew! i hope its not  anyway what did the vet say about your boy? i hope hes ok 

long ago i have my 1st golden retriever she was 2years old suddenly he starting drooling and became weak just like a picture  then days came she died  then one of the neighbor tell me she saw my GR eating A TOAD and now it came to me TOADs have a very strong Toxic subtance once they in danger  and my sweet GR Eat it even the vet here doest know whats the cost my GR drooling and lost a lot of weight after she died


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I too recommend you get Simon to your vet now - call the vet and tell them you are coming in and you are afraid of some sort of poisoning. If they cannot see you call your nearest emergency vet


----------



## Cass1988 (Jul 21, 2009)

agree its better to call right now before its to late!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree with all the others. If your vet can't see him right now, go to the emergency vet. The drooling is scary. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Take him in NOW! Please let us now how he's doing.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

With poisoning, time is critical. Please take your pup to the vet immediately.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Poor baby  Please keep us updated on Simon. Hopefully you'll see the above advice and hurry to the vet's right away. I'm suspecting that if you just show up, they won't have a choice but to fit you in.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Kim, I agree with the others, get him to the vet ASAP...hopefully you're already there. Keep us posted please!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think that I would get Simon to the vet now. Hopefully it is minor and he will be ok. The drooling really bothers me especially with him throwing up. He could also be dehyrated with all that going on. It does sound like mushrooms.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

OH NO.....dear Simon.....what did you get into?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

please let us know how he's doing and what the vet said!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Definately get it checked. Quinn as a pup drooled and you would think he had laid in a water bowl when he was teething, but it was not because he was teething but had a lump behind one of his teeth, which was obviously causing him great pain. We were warned it may be a tumour, but the lump and the tooth was removed and fortunately it wasn't cancer.

Fingers crossed for Simon


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't read any of the replys, but my first thought is ingestion of mushrooms????


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I hope we hear something soon, poor Simon  fingers and paws crossed for him


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*Simon-Update*

So, the bad news is it looks like the silly boy DID get into a mushroom.

The good news is that it isn't very bad... so far.

The vet seems to feel that since it has been more than 12 hours since symptoms started, he SHOULD be safe, but to watch him like a HAWK for the next 12 hours.

He thinks maybe he just got a little bit, or maybe a not-so-toxic mushroom? Sigh.....

His mouth is a bit irritated (perhaps from the stupid nylabone), and he was given something to tone down the droooling, so I'm just letting him rest, and keeping a supervised eye on him at home.

I'll be on poop patrol to check his stool, and keeping my eye on him..NO unsupervised outdoors play...

Thanks for all the good wishes!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> So, the bad news is it looks like the silly boy DID get into a mushroom.
> 
> The good news is that it isn't very bad... so far.
> 
> ...


 
OMG, that is SO scary. Sure hope he'll be a-ok. I would be doing a daily patrol of the yard before he gets out.


----------



## combra07 (Apr 7, 2009)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> So, the bad news is it looks like the silly boy DID get into a mushroom.
> 
> The good news is that it isn't very bad... so far.
> 
> ...


You can try giving your dog Milk Thistle as well. This has been a really bad year for mushrooms especially in the Northeast

http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/milk-thistle-000266.htm

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/milk_thistle.htm

-Brandon


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

are all mushrooms found growing in the grass poison for dogs? we have a bunch here i guess beacause of all the rain? what do you do to get rid of them just pick them out of the grass? this is all new to me....i am glad simon will be okay i just came on to check for an update...how scary poor guy......


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, thank goodness he'll be okay


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He did look like he was trying to drown himself. My Buck did that after being stung by a ground wasp on hislip--but his whoe hed and neck swelled up.

I don't hae to worry about musrooms here. We havehad less than 3: of rian ince Jan. first and nothing grows. Mostour back yard now look like dseer, but did manage to keep a small rea around patio green, and our small front yard green for the mot part--or maybe green isn't the word--just a slightly less brown and dead. But we do get thoe toad tools after a couple of rainy days.

Here is hoepingall continues to go well for your guy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm glad he is better. I worry about mushrooms and stuff they pick up off leash at the trail.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not a Vet of course, but I would also get him in right away. I may even use an emergency vet.

The first thing that comes to my mind with the symptoms is some kind of poisoning.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Please be very careful. I'm not a Vet, but because we have frequent flier miles with the Animal Poison Control Center due to mushrooms I've done a lot of reading. Sometimes dogs can seem to recover, only to get worse in a few days. If for any reason he seems to be getting sick again, get him to the Vet ASAP. 

I'll see if I can find some of what I have read in the past. Mushrooms have put more than a few grey hairs in my head.

I have better sources, but I cannot think today.

High liver and kidney enzymes may be seen *24 to 48 hours* after ingestion of certain mushrooms, together with and blood potassium levels." http://www.petplace.com/dogs/mushroom-poisoning-in-dogs/page1.aspx


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks. I've been reading all I can about mushroom poisoning. 

The MAJOR problem I'm having is identifying the buggers. I think I"m going to have to take some pictures and see if I can match them to something. Sigh... Flood watch today, so that won't help matters any.

The funniest part--I was out in the yard last night with hubby and we came across a whole PATCH of them. (Brown ones with flat tops), and we started picking them. Simon came running over and PEED on them! 

Strange, huh?

By the way.. today--less drool- ate 1/2 of his food, and is bothering his brother- definitely good signs. Still watching him, but things are looking up.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

good to hear you got him to the vet and he's now on the mend, must have been very scarey for you


----------



## combra07 (Apr 7, 2009)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> Thanks. I've been reading all I can about mushroom poisoning.
> 
> The MAJOR problem I'm having is identifying the buggers. I think I"m going to have to take some pictures and see if I can match them to something. Sigh... Flood watch today, so that won't help matters any.
> 
> ...


Mushrooms are hard to identify even for the experts. The best thing you can do is get rid of all of them and remove them from the yard each day before they go out. Glad to hear he is on the mend.


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

F'n mushrooms. our 14 week old runs for that side of the house. 
I've taken to slaughtering trees to get more light in there and putting down lime
to change the pH of the soil (tons of moss too). 

he hasn't been allowed on that side of the house for over a week now. instead he hangs on the other side at night and scrounges around for bugs and what not. so annoying.


----------



## combra07 (Apr 7, 2009)

slip_kid said:


> F'n mushrooms. our 14 week old runs for that side of the house.
> I've taken to slaughtering trees to get more light in there and putting down lime
> to change the pH of the soil (tons of moss too).
> 
> he hasn't been allowed on that side of the house for over a week now. instead he hangs on the other side at night and scrounges around for bugs and what not. so annoying.


You can also try using a garden sprayer and mix 2 tablespoons of baking soda per gallon of water in it (dissolved of course). Spray it on the moss and it should not only turn the moss black, but also keep the mushroom numbers down. It's a natural fungicide and won't hurt the grass nor the dogs. You will have to spray it for a couple of weeks with all this rain.

Sam's club and costco have big sizes of baking soda for fairly cheap.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

I am so glad you found the cause of the problem and that Simon is on the mend. I would just like to add one comment: excessive drooling can also be a sign of an obstruction in the throat. It happened with my cat. I noticed he was drooling and could not swallow when he tried to eat. Took him to the vet and he had gotten hold of a needle with thread on it! Fortunately she was able to sedate him and remove it without surgery. When I came across your post about visiting the vet I was about to ask you if the nylabone was in one piece, thinking that he may have a chunk stuck in his throat.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This seems like a particularly bad year for mushrooms in the Northeast, at least it is here in Pennsylvania. I can't believe how green everything still is and it's August! Unusually wet. I'm thankful my dog has no interest in mushrooms, they're everywhere. 

I hope your Simon is okay. Kimm, you were right on the money, weren't you.


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

combra07 said:


> You can also try using a garden sprayer and mix 2 tablespoons of baking soda per gallon of water in it (dissolved of course). Spray it on the moss and it should not only turn the moss black, but also keep the mushroom numbers down. It's a natural fungicide and won't hurt the grass nor the dogs. You will have to spray it for a couple of weeks with all this rain.
> 
> Sam's club and costco have big sizes of baking soda for fairly cheap.


Wow, great tip, much appreciated!

the lime hasn't been doing much and i've been putting it down since
late march. it's a battle with this weather.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Excessive drooling is always a warning symptom to get to the vet!
Glad he is looking better!


----------

